# Scotland: One Photo Per Day



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

*Scotland / Alba*










Ceud mìle fàilte / Welcome  

This photo is from The Isle of Skye in Eilean-Siar, also known as the Western Isles. 









www.travelmuse.com


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

Escócia:drool:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Dùn Èideann, (Edinburgh), The Athens of the North.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jan 12, 2009)

I wondered how long it would be before some idiot nationalist started a seperate Scottish thread.....

Scum.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

RiffRaff said:


> I wondered how long it would be before some idiot nationalist started a seperate Scottish thread.....
> 
> Scum.


I didn't actually realise that there was a UK thread. I would have thought that N.Ireland, Scotland, England and Wales would have their own seperate threads, so I didn't look out for a UK thread.

It's a bit disappointing that you have taken such a pathetic view of the situation and shown yourself as nothing more than a sad, little man.


----------



## LA-REVOLUCION (Mar 30, 2009)

*Escocia is impressive. Beautiful with the castles; I wait algun day to know her.

Regards. *


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

great photos


----------



## rojecco (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome pics of Scothland!!

:drool:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm glad you're enjoying the photos guys  

A statue of Robert the Bruce, looking across part of the historical city of Stirling, with the famous Wallace Monument in the distance.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Edinburgh is precious. Regards.*


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

NorthLimitation said:


> This photo is from The Isle of Skye in Eilean-Siar, also known as the Western Isles.


very nice photo :drool:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Part of the old town of Inverness, the capital of the Highlands and one of Europe's fastest growing cities.


----------



## Tucancillo (Jan 9, 2008)

Dùn Èideann picture is wonderful. 

Scotland is certainly one of the places in my wish list! It deserves a big thread for its landscapes! kay:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks very much everyone  

Ealaghol (Elgol), Eilean-Siar.


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pics. Did you make them yourself?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful Scotland!

Photo by Connie Cheung (HKG)

snowing in Holyrood Park,Edinburgh,2009.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Holyrood Park,Edinburgh.

Edinburgh is one of the best living place in UK !


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Edinburgh is indeed a stunning city, it's a very fun and enjoyable city to live in :yes:

Was that taken during February of this year?


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes it was on 12 of February,but I don't like snowing because some naughty boys like to throw snowballs to my window!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

NorthLimitation said:


> Dùn Èideann, (Edinburgh), The Athens of the North.


I'm looking forward to seeing many fine photos from this part of the UK. Although I know a bit what Edinburgh and Glasgow look like, the rest of Scotland is a mystery to me. So, I'll keep this thread subscribed.

By the way, why is Edinburgh called the Athens of the North? I couldn't think of two cities more different from each other.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

HKG said:


> I will go there to have a look next week.


Awesome thanks. I remember being on one of those tour buses and we went around that area and I saw that building. It was very metalic.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Aberdeen, 'The Granite City', 'Oil Capital of Europe'.










And Dunnottar Castle, near Aberdeen. 









By Simon Crieff


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love Dunrobin Castle. Regards.*


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Credits to mgfergus @ panoramio


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Awesome photo. Regards.*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Haven't posted in ages! 

An Teallach









Hiort (St.Kilda), is one of the few places on earth to hold both natural and cultural world heritage status.


















Diùra (Jura), the island on which George Orwell wrote Nineteen Eighty-Four









Na Hearadh (Harris)


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Sgurr Na Stri, An T-Eilean Sgitheanach


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Buachille Etive Mòr (The Grand Heardsman of Etive) with a deer appropriately standing in the foreground









The Great Herdsman of Etive by *~Laura~* /


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Cheers kay: 

Another view of Edinburgh


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

NorthLimitation said:


> Haven't posted in ages!
> Diùra (Jura), the island on which George Orwell wrote Nineteen Eighty-Four


Well, when I hear Jura, the first thing that comes to my mind is this:


----------



## jayo (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm visiting Edinburgh,Glasgow and Biggar soon.Any ideas on where i should go?


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Zaro said:


> Well, when I hear Jura, the first thing that comes to my mind is this:


Haha, if I was to mention everywhere on this thread that made whisky we'd be here all day :nuts:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

jayo said:


> I'm visiting Edinburgh,Glasgow and Biggar soon.Any ideas on where i should go?


Depends how much time you have mate, but in Edinburgh it's all very close and obvious, the best thing to do in that city is just wander round its historic centre and come across random bits of beautiful architecture and history. Edinburgh does old pubs like no other city, some of which are hundreds of years old, so definitely get yourself into one of those. Go to Edinburgh Dungeons if you have time, it's pretty interesting and good banter at the same time  - the Royal Mile, Princes Street, basically all of old town and new town are definite attractions. 

Glasgow is a whole different story, it depends what you want. There's places liek Ashton Lane in the West End (go on the tube to Hillhead, come out and turn left, and it's the lane that at first looks disgusting, but it turns beautiful round the corner) - Ashton Lane has great food and the university is really close by, which you can normally just wander in to and take a little wander around in the grounds without anyone complaining. There's Merchant City in the centre, with some amazing architecture and the echoes of a Glasgow Long Gone as 'The Second City of the Empire' and the Tabacco Lords etc. Glasgow Cathedral is also beautiful and Mungo's Museum of Religion beside it is surprisingly good (it treats all religions the same, so there is a Zen Garden in there or something). 

Biggar I know almost nothing about - is that a family place? If you need any other help just give me a shout


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Hirta, St.Kilda - the effects of the Highland Clearances.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

Gorgeous country. These are taken on Skye September2008



















:cheers2:


----------



## Zaro (Jun 4, 2006)

NorthLimitation said:


> Haha, if I was to mention everywhere on this thread that made whisky we'd be here all day :nuts:


Well, I don't see this as a shortcoming. :cheers:

Anyway, I love Scotland, though I've never been there. It is somewhat close to my heart.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Visit soon! :happy:, you should've come this year actually because of the Homecoming Scotland 2009, lots of great stuff on :yes: - lovely photos Marcellus!

Beinn Bhan in summer










Beinn Bhan in winter


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

Skye, seen from Raasay









Loch Awe


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

This one is quite appropriate for the lazy sunday 









:cheers2:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## bumsmoke (Mar 14, 2006)

Oban, highlands and islands sunset


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Grand photo there of Oban kay: 

St.Kilda just off Harris and Lewis in the far North West of Scotland, inhabited for over 2000 years untill it was eventually cleared in the 1930s. Rising instantly from sea level, it is the most dramatic of any small group of islands of islands within the UK, having very tall sea stacks and is one of the few places to hold both cultural and natural UNESCO World Heritage Status.

Scale:


----------



## mikeleg (Feb 8, 2005)

Mòr dealbhan! (I hope this is correct  ).


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Stunning to say the least!
Pure spanking The Lord Of The Rings! :cheers:
Now I´m gonna play some wonderful scottish music: Teenage Fanclub


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

View on the Cuillins









Loch Melfort









Slainte! :cheers2:


----------



## bumsmoke (Mar 14, 2006)

Typical scene from the west coast.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

mikeleg said:


> Mòr dealbhan! (I hope this is correct  ).


I think it would be dealbhan mòra? I've only been studying Gaelic for a while now, my university course begins in 3 weeks though so I'lll be better help then


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Great photos guys :yes: 

Loch Lomond, where the lowlands end and the Highlands begin.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice photo, didn't know Scotland had so many mountainous areas. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Scotland is predominantly mountainous


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Loch Quoich 










Dunkeld Forest










The Fairy Bridge, Argyll.


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

^^ wow it's scary, but I like it.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Ben Nevis


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Eilean Donan Castle


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Western_Highlands


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics and beautiful mountains there


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

Loch Fada & Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye 2008









Ferry in Uig harbour, Isle of Skye 2008


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

My mistake, it's Tain.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Fair Isle


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Muile (Mull)


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Loch Quoich










Faerie Pools of Skye


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Loch Hourne


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Amazing pictures.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Some Scottish wildlife.

Highland Wildcat:










Red Squirrel:










Red Deer:


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

What magnificent photos!


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

@ NorthLimitation
What fantastic photo's again! Many of them have been taken from above. You're a climber, aren't you?
I've ran out of pictures myself but next month I'll be in Scotland again! Hope to shoot some nice ones...


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Some Scottish castles!

Edinburgh Castle:

















Dunrobin Castle:









Stirling Castle:









Eilean Donan castle:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

*Edinburgh: Scotland's capital city!*

Edinburgh 'panorama' from Calton hill









Edinburgh's 'old town'.









Dynamic Earth with Arthur's seat in the background.









Forth Rail Bridge, Queensferry, Edinburgh.









Museum of Scotland.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Some more photos of Edinburgh!

Royal Scottish academy.









The Dean gallery.









Scottish museum of modern art.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

*Some more of Edinburgh.*

Scott monument in Princes street gardens.









Scottish parliament.









Parliament on the royal mile.









Scottish parliament from above.









Edinburgh St Giles cathedral.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

*Some photos of Glasgow - Scotland's largest city!*

Skyline.


















Kelvingrove art gallery.









Glasgow science centre.









Glasgow school of art.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Loch Coruisk and the Cuillins









Buachaille Etive Mor Glencoe









Castail Abhail Ridge









Stac Pollaidh Mountains Photos









Portree sea front Coast


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Glamis castle.









Glencoe.









Inveraray.









St Kilda.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Ailsa Craig.









Isle of Skye.









Black Cullins.









Glencoe


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Elgin Cathedral.









Stirling.









Glasgow cathedral.









Glasgow Buchanan street.









Ben Arthur.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Kilchurn castle.


















Loch Lyon dam.









Beresford hotel, Glasgow.









Melrose abbey.


----------



## sopenas (Oct 16, 2009)

*Inverness*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

sopenas said:


> *Inverness*


Home :happy:


----------



## sopenas (Oct 16, 2009)

NorthLimitation, your home is wonderful  I have spent a few days in Inverness the last summer and I would really want to live there.


----------



## sopenas (Oct 16, 2009)

*South Queensferry*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love Scotland!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

The village of Luss




























Which is situated on the banks of Loch Lomond










Loch Lomond is also famous because of the song of the same title

‘Twas there that we parted in yon shady glen, 
On the steep, steep side o’ Ben Lomond. 
Where in the purple hue, the hieland hills we view, 
And the moon comin’ out in the gloamin’.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^It looks like the Rocky Mountain Range in Alberta, Canada. :cheers:


----------



## sopenas (Oct 16, 2009)

*Inverness*


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Orkney Islands


----------



## sopenas (Oct 16, 2009)

*South Queensferry*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

The great wee isle of Arran (Eilean Arainn)


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Craigellachie










Uphellyaa festival, Lerwick.










Merchant City, Glasgow (Glaschu)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Clachan Chalanais* - Callanish Stones









http://www.flickr.com/photos/synflame/391356217/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from Scotland :cheers:


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Bridge to the Isle of Skye








my photo


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I like your photo Varzuga, it is inspiring. :cheers:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

An t-eilean Canna - Canna Island


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Inbhir Nis agus Loch Nis - Inverness and Loch Ness



















Traditional Gaidhlig dress


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

NorthLimitation said:


> Traditional Gaidhlig dress


Beautiful.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Around 5000 years old, Scara Brae represents pre-Celtic Scotland and is one of the best preserved Mesolithic villages in Scotland.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Mount Stuart, Scotland. 










Some photos from Culloden Battlefield, a battle between the Scottish Jacobites and the UK Government, the last fought on UK soil.

Leanach Cottage. Leanach is Gaidhlig for 'marsh'. It was still lived in until 1912 and it's last occupant was an old lady, who used to sell tourists very old cauldrons which she claimed were used to cook the last meals of the Highland Jacobites - apparently she wasn't scamming them, she was just senile! 










The jacobite memorial at Loch Shiel, Glenfinnan, filming set for Harry Potter.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thank for the photos and the infos. The landscapes are fabulous.


NorthLimitation said:


> Around 5000 years old, Scara Brae represents pre-Celtic Scotland and is one of the best preserved Mesolithic villages in Scotland.


Remarkable! This village is indeed well preserved :cheers:


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Ring of Brodgar (Orkney Islands) – One of the finest stone circles in the world. The stone ring was built in a true circle, 104 metres wide and originally contained sixty megaliths; today only twenty-seven of these stones remain. Part of Orkney's World Heritage Site, they have become an iconic part of Orkney's identity.








my photo


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's some pictures of the built environment of Glasgow, Scotland's largest city.( PMcC in WashDC flickr).


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Balmoral Castle, the queen's residence.










Muile (Isle of Mull)










Duart Castle


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Many thanks to Langur for these.

Buachaille Etive Mor (The Grand Herdsman of Etive) in various seasons:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's an interesting program that's on at the moment about A' Ghàidhealtachd (the Scottish Highlands)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00mwgyq/Munro_Mountain_Man/


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Cuillin hills:









Evening Light at Elgol - Isle of Skye









Kinlochleven


----------



## Marcellus Bastardus (Sep 11, 2002)

So many beautiful pics, fantastic!

Another one of Inverness, dec 2009










Beinn Eighe, seen from Kinlochewe


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Edinburgh


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Abernethy










Ben Alligan:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Gleann Ros Leann (Glen Roslin)




























And the amazing chapel.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

A Highland river










Loch Eck










Ceann Loch Lìobhann


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice Winter scene from the 1st pic. :cheers:


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

scotland is a really beautiful country


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

The Scottish Machair. Machair, or Machar to some, is the Gaidhlig word for low-lying furtile fields which are normally found in the NW of Scotland. Wild flowers grow in these areas, which are often on the coast or right beside mountains.



















And in Lewis, the war memorial.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

NorthLimitation said:


>


Saw the moldings in the Victoria and Albert Museum in london, amazing amount of detail.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

cardiff said:


> Saw the moldings in the Victoria and Albert Museum in london, amazing amount of detail.


Very intricate, I was suprised when I first saw it!

Clach Mhic Leoid / Macleod's Stone


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Fiddle Rock, Moray










Fyrish Monument


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

A fairly odd wee settlement in Glendarroch.










New Lanark


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Some of our national sports.

Golf:










Curling










Camanachd


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Outdoor curling... cool!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> Outdoor curling... cool!


Aye it was an outdoor sport from the medieval period until early modern times, when it became what we largely recognise as curling today. Notice Camanachd's similarities to ice-hockey? I've heard this emerged due to Scottish and Irish immigration to NE and W Canada


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In Canada, the camanachd is called 'field hockey'.

I always thought curling was invented in Canada.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Bealach Na Ba 










Aber Falls


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

An t-eilean Rum










Eigg


----------



## girlybag (May 1, 2010)

Nice, sharing us a set of Beautiful pictures!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Glencoe village


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Nearby Loch Liobhainn and Loch Linnhe


----------



## Old Town Resident (Jun 26, 2007)

NorthLimitation said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying the photos guys
> 
> A statue of Robert the Bruce, looking across part of the historical city of Stirling, with the famous Wallace Monument in the distance.



My birth place is in that pic somewhere.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wow i love highlands


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice looks of the highlands kay:.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed the photos guys :happy:

Loch Goill (Loch Goil)










Camasunary Bay


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Aberdeen, north eastern Scotland:



















Dunfermline:



















St Andrew's - home of golf:



















pictures from http://www.doughoughton.com/webpage/index.html


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Orkney


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Princes street Edinburgh:


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Absolutely beatiful!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Frozen Inbhir Pollaidh


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

*Edinburgh:*

Calton Hill Cannon:









National Gallery of Scotland:









HBOS head office:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Moonen Bay and Waterstein Head, Isle of Skye, Scotland:










Loch Awe:









The Cuillins seen from Elgol, Isle of Skye, Scotland:









The River Sligachan, Isle of Skye, Scotland:









Quiraing, Isle of Skye, Scotland:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Blaven and Loch Slapin, Isle of Skye, Scotland:









Loch Lomond:









Oban waterfront:









Loch Etive:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

SECC - Scottish Exhibition and Conference Centre:









The Trongate, Glasgow:









Tenament Buildings, Glasgow:









Glasgow Cathedral:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Fingals Cave, Staffa is an island of the Inner Hebrides in Argyll and Bute, Scotland.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Edinburgh:


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Glasgow is so beautiful! I love how the Cathedral looks like it's on top the bridge.


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

The Isle of Arran, North Ayrshire, Scotland:



















Eilean Donan Castle on Loch Duich in the western Highlands of Scotland:


----------



## let forever be (Nov 23, 2009)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> Glasgow is so beautiful! I love how the Cathedral looks like it's on top the bridge.


Yeah, Glasgow is a cool city. I think it is fair to say that Glasgow is Scotland's design capital and 'trend' capital.

I hear Lima's a very beautiful place.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Seeing as it's almost summer and today we have a picture of a Highland distillery, he's a picture which blends the two! :happy:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Inverness Forest.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh Flower of Scotland.... 

Nice pics. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wow!!! I love Fingals Cave. Regards.*


----------



## AndyMacD (Jun 16, 2010)

Some great images here guys - gives me some inspiration for locations too! Wish I could get myself up to Fingals Cave, it looks spectacular! 

I specialise in Scottish photography so have a website full of images at www.PhotoForMyWall.com, particularly around Central Scotland, Arran and Glencoe. If you like them (and even if you don't) please let me know what you think. I have tons more scenic shots that I don't have online but would be happy to punt a few up on this board. 

Come to think of it, I've got quite a few from last years Edinburgh Festival that could be fun to put up here. More to come no doubt in the next couple of months...

Scotland has such a diverse landscape and such great light - it's a photographers dream 

Andy


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

It's festival season here in Scotland!!!!! :banana: :happy:

So a selection of Scottish festival photos is in order:

First up is the site for Rockness on the banks of Loch Ness.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice beach in Kintyre on the west coast of Scotland, good for surfing!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great landscape and nice beach indeed. Regards.*


----------



## da_funkmaster (May 25, 2008)

NorthLimitation said:


> The village of Luss



I always loved those traditional houses.
Does anyone know the purpose of them having this characteristic multiple chimneys? 
Probably in the originally design they used to have for example four rooms and therefore four seperate heatings with each having a chimney?
Anyway, great photos!


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

da_funkmaster said:


> I always loved those traditional houses.
> Does anyone know the purpose of them having this characteristic multiple chimneys?
> Probably in the originally design they used to have for example four rooms and therefore four seperate heatings with each having a chimney?
> Anyway, great photos!


These particular houses look semi-detached, so are two house joined together, you can see a door at each side.

Each house then has two chimneys so one will be in the living area and the other in a kitchen area I presume.

Here is another nice beach and very nice on a summers day even though as it is the North Atlantic it is very, very cold in the water!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

da_funkmaster said:


> I always loved those traditional houses.
> Does anyone know the purpose of them having this characteristic multiple chimneys?
> Probably in the originally design they used to have for example four rooms and therefore four seperate heatings with each having a chimney?
> Anyway, great photos!


It's one for each room, as there was no central heating and anyone who has experienced a Highland winter can appreciate what I'm talking about. If it's not heavy snow, it's an Atlantic windstorm :nuts:

Some (even older) traditional houses.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Here is one I took up Beinn Ime in Argyll around 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahh lovely Scotland. Always wanted to visit..


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Edinburgh from Calton Hill


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Ahh lovely Scotland. Always wanted to visit..


The Edinburgh Festival (http://www.eif.co.uk/) is on in August and it's an amazing event, there's so much going on throughout the month. It's the perfect time to visit the capital (see the photo above) and maybe pop up to the Highlands or through to Glasgow for a couple days :happy:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ Stunning photo from Calton Hill :banana:



Parisian Girl said:


> Ahh lovely Scotland. Always wanted to visit..


The Edinburgh Festival (http://www.eif.co.uk/) is on in August and it's an amazing events, there's so much going on throughout the month. It's the perfect time to visit the capital (see the photo above) and maybe pop up to the Highlands or through to Glasgow for a couple days :happy:

Sample of the Highlands:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> In Canada, the camanachd is called 'field hockey'.


No Field Hockey is a completely different sport to Camanachd and a lot less "rough" and aggressive.

Although, Ice Hockey did originate from Camanachd (or as it is called in English "Shinty").



Yellow Fever said:


> I always thought curling was invented in Canada.


No, it was brought to Canada by Scot's immigrants the same as the origins of Ice Hockey.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

A few of a West Coast sunset in Kintyre.










And the local wildlife, a pod of porpoise, enjoying the sunset too further down the beach. Next land due west over the Atlantic is Newfoundland in Canada.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

NorthLimitation said:


> The Edinburgh Festival (http://www.eif.co.uk/) is on in August and it's an amazing event, there's so much going on throughout the month. It's the perfect time to visit the capital (see the photo above) and maybe pop up to the Highlands or through to Glasgow for a couple days :happy:


Thank you! Sounds wonderful indeed. Amazing photos / locations here.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Thank you! Sounds wonderful indeed. Amazing photos / locations here.


Edinburgh at Festival time is very special.

The Fireworks Concert is also on at the end of the Festival










The Festival Fringe has many street performers.




















The Edinburgh Military Tattoo is also on but always sells out well in advance.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The "Old Man of Hoy" in the Orkney Islands which is a 137m sea stack.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Wonderful Johnny! I'd love to see the old Man one day :happy:

A' Mhaighdean, Scottish Highlands




























Bla Bheinn summit



















Isle of Rhum










An Teallach


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

In the distance is Scotland as viewed from Northern Ireland. The photo is taken at the shortest point between the two countries (20 km).


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

JohnnyFive said:


> Edinburgh at Festival time is very special.
> 
> The Fireworks Concert is also on at the end of the Festival
> 
> ...


It certainly looks very special for sure. Edinburgh is a very beautiful city. I love its architecture and history, also I hear that the people (Scottish people in general actually) are very welcoming and friendly. 

Thank you for the photos. :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The airport on Barra (Gaelic: Eilean Bharraigh) in the Outer Hebrides (Gaelic: Na h-Eileanan Siar) is the beach.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

I love Barra airport! Traigh Mhòr is such a beautiful setting for landing on the island and it's one of only two airports with scheduled flights that land on a beach! :cheers2:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

NorthLimitation said:


> I love Barra airport! Traigh Mhòr is such a beautiful setting for landing on the island and it's one of only two airports with scheduled flights that land on a beach! :cheers2:


I thought Barra was the only beach airport anywhere in the world to be used for scheduled airline services?

What is the other one North?


Seeing as we're on about flights, here is the shortest scheduled airline service in the world.










The route is between Papa Westray and Westray in the Orkney Islands and takes two minutes from takeoff to landing.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

In the St Kilda (Gaelic: Hiort) archipelago this photo shows sea fog hitting and rising over the 172m sea stack called Stac Lì.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Edinburgh old town rooftops


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

JohnnyFive said:


> In the St Kilda (Gaelic: Hiort) archipelago this photo shows sea fog hitting and rising over the 172m sea stack called Stac Lì.


looks a big wave :uh:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Arpels said:


> looks a big wave :uh:


No it is not a wave, it is fog in an "Orographic uplift" due to hitting the sea stack.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

"Bidean nam Bian" looking from "Stob Coire Leith" in Argyll.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

^^ that is what Scotland is all about!!! Excellent shot Johnny! :yes:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

1am sky in June from top of "Suilven", Inverpolly, Scotland.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Incredible shot there Johnny! Wow.

Since we recently looked at some traditional "taighean dubha", or black houses, I thought I'd post a picture of the "Crannóg", an even older form of Scottish housing - the remains of crannógs can be found on almost all major Scotland lochs and were used in ancient times (and as late as the 15th century) as a means of defensive dwellings. The Gaelic dún (think Dundee, Dunfermline, Dunkeld, Dounray, Dunvegin) meaning "fort", is at times indicative of a collection of crannógs or sometimes of larger, stone built fortresses.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Beinn Nibheis, Lochaber.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Meall Meadhonach, Inverpolly, Scotland


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Northern Lights / Aurora in the Lothians


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Twilight on Sgùrr Fhuaran, Kintail, Scotland


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

*Fettes College, Edinburgh, Scotland*

A private school built in the Scottish Baronial style with hints of French Loire Valley architecture possibly due to the influence of the Auld Alliance .


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

:drool: very nice places!!


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

An Edinburgh close


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The paddle steamer Waverley, built in 1946, is the last seagoing paddle steamer in the world. It is based in Glasgow and makes regular excursions in the Clyde and West Coast Highlands and Islands.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Old Man of Storr, Isle of Skye, Scotland


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

On top of Ainshval, Isle of Rùm, Inner Hebrides, Scotland


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Old Man of Tarsuinn, Isle of Arran, Scotland


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Loch Lomond from Ben Vorlich


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Leakey's Bookshop in the former Gaidhlig / Gaelic church of Inverness. Supposedly Scotland's largest second-harp bookshop, offering a huge variety of rare antiquarian works.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Glasgow Gallery of Modern Art


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Inverness Marina / An Camas, Inbhir Nis










Kyleakin Marine / Blein, Caol Acain










Camasunary / Camas Fhionnairigh


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

From Caisteal Abhail, Arran, looking over Kintyre with the sun setting behind Jura.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Nevis range in the Highlands.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Eilean Donnáin is a small island in Loch Duich in the West Highlands of Scotland. 

Upon the island sits a very famous castle, also called Eilean Donnáin, which was built in the 13th century.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Loch Leven (Gaelic: Loch Lìobhann) in Kinross-shire


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Highlander place


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Isle of Eigg from Garbh Chioch Mhor, West Highlands


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Old Town, Edinburgh.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Edinburgh and Salisbury Crags


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunshine on the Glen Etive peaks, Argyll


----------



## tradertype (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnnyFive said:


> Loch Leven (Gaelic: Loch Lìobhann) in Kinross-shire


I'm fairly sure that isn't Loch Leven.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

tradertype said:


> I'm fairly sure that isn't Loch Leven.


Here is another of Loch Leven from higher giving a different viewpoint which you may be more familiar with.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Smoo cave:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice landscapes and impressive pic of the Old Town in Edinburgh. Regards.*


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

tradertype said:


> I'm fairly sure that isn't Loch Leven.


It definitely is - it's quite a concentrated view of the loch though, so I don't blame you for not recognising it


----------



## chilliz (Feb 23, 2010)

Skiing in Scotland


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Are there any ski resorts in Scotland?


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great view!!! Regards.*


----------



## chilliz (Feb 23, 2010)

yup, you can ski in scotland with some resorts


----------



## chilliz (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

*Alba gu bràth*


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## The Punisher 1924 (Dec 28, 2010)

JohnnyFive said:


>


Where was it taken? Recent?


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Punisher 1924 said:


> Where was it taken? Recent?


It is the river dee in Aberdeen


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

An t-eilean Eige le Rùm cuideachd 

The Isle of Eigg with Rum in the background.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

wow, great picture!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

:yes: - they're a very beautiful groups of islands

B9 flying through Gleann Bhaile Chaoil / Glen Ballachulish

Credit to Septic666
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Cool shot with the fighter jet!! kay:


----------



## BG_PATRIOT (Apr 23, 2006)

The old town in Edinburgh is really grey, but has a really nice feeling to it :cheers: Would love to visit it one day


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Falkirk Wheel

The world's only rotating boatlift.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Loch Nevis, Lochaber (Gaelic: Loch Nibheis, Loch Abair)


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

An Teallach, Highlands


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Paps of Jura from Kintyre











(including some local wildlife)


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Glenfinnan Viaduct, Loch Sheil, Highland










(as featured in Harry Potter films)

Courtesy of flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Stirling, Central Scotland.


----------



## Conqnot (Dec 8, 2010)

Where is Macbeth's castle ?

Nice photos


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Sunrise on Sgurr a' Mhàim, Highland


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Conqnot said:


> Where is Macbeth's castle ?


Shakespeare's Macbeth was based at Glamis castle










The original real Macbeth occupied several castles during the 11th century including Cawder castle


----------



## anmolksharma (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Conqnot said:


> Where is Macbeth's castle ?
> 
> Nice photos


Although Shakespeare's MacBeth held his castle at Glamis, this is fictional and Shakespeare held his castle in Inverness. Only wooden remains have been found in people's back gardens in the Crown / Crún area of the city, the castle is basically no longer in existence.

Hope that helps


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ JohnnyFive, if those stunning photos were taken by you, please give yourself credit. Otherwise please provide their source. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Callanish Standing Stones _(Gaelic: Clachan Chalanais)_ on Isle of Lewis, Outer Hebrides.

Construction of the site took place between 2900 and 2600 BC and is in the shape of a Celtic cross. This is one of many other megalithic sites in the vicinity.










photo courtesy of phombo


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Gulf of Corryvreckan (_Gaelic: Coire Bhreacain_), in Argyll (_Gaelic: Earra-Ghàidheal_)

Third largest Whirlpool or Maelstrom in the world, flood tides and inflow from the Firth of Lorne to the west can drive the waters of Corryvreckan to waves of over 30 feet (9 m), and the roar of the resulting maelstrom can be heard ten miles (16 km) away.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Highland Cow










courtesy of Gowan Brae


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The island of Eigg _(Gaelic: Eige)_ and the Sound of Arisaig _(Àrasaig) _from _an Stac_, Lochaber _(Loch Abar)_, Highland










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## najemnik (Mar 18, 2010)

awesome pics! I've just fallen in love with Scotland.

I assume u come from Scotland?
Could give, in addition to the photos, some short tips on how to reach easily those places? and if there's any place to stay nearby or rather distant? 
Because I'd love to come to visit Scotland maybe next year and that would be really helpful 
thx


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Photographers tracks from _Streap Comhlaidh_ to _Streap_, Lochaber _(Gaelic: Loch Abar)_, Highland










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

najemnik said:


> awesome pics! I've just fallen in love with Scotland.
> 
> I assume u come from Scotland?
> Could give, in addition to the photos, some short tips on how to reach easily those places? and if there's any place to stay nearby or rather distant?
> ...


Hello,

Thank you for the kind words about Scotland and yes I am from Scotland.

If it is looking and climbing/hiking in the mountains the best website for you will be http://www.munromagic.com/. (a Munro is a mountain in Scotland over 3000ft ~1km in height). You can you type in the name of the mountains given in my or others posts, for example above type in _STREAP_ and it will show you exactly where it is, how to get to it, nearest accomodation etc as per this link.

For general information about Scotland and the different areas and activites and attractions accomodation etc then go to http://www.visitscotland.com/. There is also Polish information on this website here (as I see your are Polish)

_slàinte mhath_ (which is a drinking toast in Scottish Gaelic meaning "Good Health")

:cheers2:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Ailsa Craig _(Gaelic: Creag Ealasaid)_, Firth of Clyde _(An Linne Ghlas)_

The shot also includes Ardstinchar Castle, Ballantrae _(Baile na Tràgha)_, South Ayrshire _(Siorrachd Inbhir Àir a Deas)_ and Arran _(Eilean Arainn) _in the extreme background. Ailsa Craig is two miles (3 km) in circumference and rising to 1,110 feet (340 m), the island consists entirely of the volcanic plug of an extinct volcano that might have been active about 500 million years ago. It is also famous for the blue hone granite which is quarried to make curling stones.


Ailsa Craig & Ardstinchar Castle, Ballantrae by HaukeSteinberg.com, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Hallival and Askival from Ainshval, _Rùm_, Inner Hebrides _(Na h-Eileanan a-staigh)_










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## najemnik (Mar 18, 2010)

thx 
I'll check out those websites


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

najemnik said:


> awesome pics! I've just fallen in love with Scotland.
> 
> I assume u come from Scotland?
> Could give, in addition to the photos, some short tips on how to reach easily those places? and if there's any place to stay nearby or rather distant?
> ...


If you're a wanting these views, Inverness and Fort William are your two best bases by far, Inverness covering the East and North Highlands, Fort William covering the South and West Highlands. Both Inverness and Fort William (which are the two largest settlements in the Scottish Highlands) lie at each end of the Great Glen, a Glen which cuts from West to East through the whole of the Highlands and there are frequent busses between to the two. Feel free to message me if you have any other questions - Moran taing


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Glasgow _(Gaelic: Glaschu, Scots: Glesga)_ from Queens Park


snowy glasgow in the most extraordinary light by suzy.glass, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

House in Glencoe _(Gaelic: Gleann Comhann)_, Highlands


Quiet Night in Glencoe by Scottish Nomad, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

St Kilda, _(Gaelic: Hiort)_, Outer Hebrides _(Na h-Eileanan Siar)_

Located 64 kilometres [40 miles] west-northwest of North Uist in the North Atlantic Ocean. The archipelago contains the westernmost islands of the Outer Hebrides of Scotland. The highest peak is 430 m high [1,410 ft] with sheer cliffs.

The entire archipelago is owned by the National Trust for Scotland. It became one of Scotland's five World Heritage Sites in 1986 and is one of the few in the world to hold joint status for its natural and cultural qualities. Two different early sheep types have survived on these remote islands, the Soay, a Neolithic type, and the Boreray, an Iron Age type. The islands are a breeding ground for many important seabird species including Northern Gannets, Atlantic Puffins, and Northern Fulmars. The St Kilda Wren and St Kilda Field Mouse are endemic subspecies.


Borerary, St. Kilda in the Outer Hebrides by JC Richardson, on Flickr


St Kilda by G Eleven, on Flickr


Stac Biorach and Soay Stac by Rob Woodall, on Flickr


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

awesome pictures.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Ben More _(Gaelic: Beinn Mhòr)_, NW over_ Loch na Keal_, Isle of Mull _(Muile),_ Argyll and Bute _(Earra-Ghaidheal agus Bòd)_










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

East to South-East Panorama from _Ben Starav_, Highlands










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Glasgow Science Centre, Glasgow _(Gaelic: Glaschu and Scots: Glesga)_

 Looking towards a Clyde Moon - Glasgow by euan_pics, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Glasgow _(Gaelic: Glaschu and Scots: Glesga)_


Glasgow-University by baaker2009, on Flickr


Morning-glory by baaker2009, on Flickr


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Some Amazing Scenery :bow:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Good work, Johnny5!! 
Scotland has all the wild beauty that England lacks!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

aljuarez said:


> Scotland has all the wild beauty that England lacks!


They are the same country, no? :dunno:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Elgin cathedral*


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

aljuarez said:


> Good work, Johnny5!!
> Scotland has all the wild beauty that England lacks!


No problem, glad you like them :cheers2:



SO143 said:


> They are the same country, no? :dunno:


No, Scotland is a country in its own right.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

_Loch Long_, Argyll and Bute _(Gaelic: Earra-Ghaidheal agus Bòd)_


Loch-Long by baaker2009, on Flickr


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

So I thought I'd go a bit alternative today and post some music.

A Ceilidh (meaning a meeting in Gaelic) is a Highland tradition which has spread across much of Lowland Scotland (especially for Weddings etc) during which people dance traditional Highland dances. In the past at ceilidhean people would knit, chat, gossip, tell stories, sing, recite poetry, act, perform stand up comedy and discuss politics and the like. 

The Jig Run Rig is a typical Highland Ceilidh tune:


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*If you are going to have a Ceilidh may as well have a wee dram*

:cheers:​


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Edinburgh _(Gaelic: Dùn Èideann)_ sunset


Edinburgh sunset by baaker2009, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Loch Lomond Golf Club








by jsarcadia


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Loch Sheil








by jsarcadia


----------



## Ed Vaughan (Aug 5, 2010)

RiffRaff said:


> I wondered how long it would be before some idiot nationalist started a seperate Scottish thread.....
> 
> Scum.


Obviously not the product of a superior Scottish 'edumacashun' ... the word is 'separate'.

Clown. :bash:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

JohnnyFive said:


> No, Scotland is a country in its own right.


But, the entire UK is run by London, no?


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

23 pages so far... but where's Nessy?


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :lol:


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Odoaker said:


> 23 pages so far... but where's Nessy?


Don't worry, covered that almost two years ago :bowtie:



NorthLimitation said:


> The mystery of Nessie, the Loch Ness Monster.


^^ That one's a bit dark and grainy though. Here's a far more solid piece of evidence:


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

aljuarez said:


> Good work, Johnny5!!
> Scotland has all the wild beauty that England lacks!


I can only guess that you have never heard of the Lake District, Snowdonia, or the Peak District then?

I'm not knocking Scotland because it is a stunning part of the world but it seems to get all the attention for it's landscapes when there are some equally stunning locations in other regions of the UK.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Pennypacker said:


> I can only guess that you have never heard of the Lake District, Snowdonia, or the Peak District then?
> 
> I'm not knocking Scotland because it is a stunning part of the world but it seems to get all the attention for it's landscapes when there are some equally stunning locations in other regions of the UK.


I'd say the very remote parts of Scottish Highlands beat the Peak and Lake Districts by some margin in terms of the scale and remoteness of their natural beauty, only problem obviously is that they're so remote! I think the reason it gets all the attention is just because such landscapes are far more frequent in Scotland, with the vast majority of the UK's highest mountains being in the Highlands. I think in general I agree with you, much of the landscape can be matched with equally as beautiful spots in England, but I think there are a handful of sights in the Gaidhealtachd that just can't be matched by English scenery.

(except from most of Norway, but shhhh :shifty


----------



## SilverSamurai (May 26, 2011)

SO143 said:


> But, the entire UK is run by London, no?


This totally confuses me as well...


----------



## rigatoni (Apr 16, 2011)

England and Scotland are constitutional monarchies that have happened to share the same monarch for centuries, ergo the "United" Kingdom. Scotland has its own parliament that determines a lot of internal matters, but the UK parliament is paramount. England (correct me if I'm wrong, Englishmen) has no distinct regional authority analogous to the Scottish parliament, but rather governs from the UK parliament. I don't know the vagaries of the relationship between London and Edinburgh, and it wouldn't surprise me if the details were also lost on most of the people who live under their authority.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

rigatoni said:


> England and Scotland are constitutional monarchies that have happened to share the same monarch for centuries, ergo the "United" Kingdom. Scotland has its own parliament that determines a lot of internal matters, but the UK parliament is paramount. England (correct me if I'm wrong, Englishmen) has no distinct regional authority analogous to the Scottish parliament, but rather governs from the UK parliament. I don't know the vagaries of the relationship between London and Edinburgh, and it wouldn't surprise me if the details were also lost on most of the people who live under their authority.


More or less a perfect answer :yes:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Holyrood Palace, Edinburgh








by buildings fan


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Autumn








by alan jacobsen


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

robhood said:


> Loch Lomond Golf Club
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lovely rustic scene....thanks.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Diura (Jura) - Sgriobhadh George Orwell "Nineteen Eighty-Four" air an eilean seo / George Orwell wrote 1984 on this island.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

A *broch* is a type of Iron Age building which is unique to Scotland. Many still stand today, some 2000-3000 years later and are examples of some of the finest drystone architecture on the planet.

Mousa, Shetland.

credit to nz_willowherb
http://www.flickr.com/photos/willowherb/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics...thanks:cheers:


----------



## lookingformyphotos (Aug 10, 2011)

NorthLimitation said:


> Thanks very much everyone
> 
> Ealaghol (Elgol), Eilean-Siar.



Dear colleague can you tell me why you do not even ask for permission before posting images made by someone else ? I hope you do know it is forbidden and that it is a copyright violation !!!


----------



## digitos (Dec 18, 2007)

Braemar, Ballater Aberdeenshire


----------



## tradertype (Sep 15, 2010)

this thread's too quiet


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see more pics of beautiful Scotland...


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Loch Alsh (Gaelic: Loch Aillse) and Beinn na Caillich with Eillean Donan castle, Wester Ross (Taobh Siar Rois)










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

An Teallach from Beinn Dearg Mor, Highland (Gaelic: A' Ghàidhealtachd)










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing...stunning...Scotland...so beautiful  Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Hallival and Askival from Ainshval, Isle of Rùm










Courtesy of Streapadair


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Glasgow (_Gaelic: Glaschu_) in the snow


snowy glasgow in the most extraordinary light by suzy.glass, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Loch Scavaig from Gars Bheinn, Isle of Skye (_Gaelic: Eilean a’ Cheò_)


Loch Scavaig from Gars-bheinn extended by Nick Landells, on Flickr


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Old Man of Storr (_Gaelic: Bodach an Stòrr_) , Isle of Skye (_Eilean a’ Cheò_), 


Scotland - Old Man of Storr by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## huge (Nov 13, 2008)

JohnnyFive said:


> The Old Man of Storr (_Gaelic: Bodach an Stòrr_) , Isle of Skye (_Eilean a’ Cheò_),
> 
> 
> Scotland - Old Man of Storr by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


Thank you for those amazing pics. Scotland is really wonderful.
I'm really looking forward to have a chance and visit it. Hopefully in May or June.


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

The Forth Bridge, Firth of Forth (Gaelic: Linne Foirthe)


Golden Glory Forth Bridge by PMacR, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Scotland - Isle of Skye by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Scotland by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Scotland - Isle of Skye by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Scotland by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum in Glasgow. One of Scotland's most visited tourist attractions.


----------



## smb95 (Mar 10, 2013)

*123 Petershill Drive 12/04/2013*

21 and 123 by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr

The block on the left, 21 Birnie Court was demolished on the 5th of May 2013.


----------



## smb95 (Mar 10, 2013)

*63 Petershill Drive 01/03/2014*

63 Petershill Drive by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm reviving this thread with decent photos. Ardverikie Castle:


A Peek At The Castle by mark_mullen, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Aberdeen


Aberdeen Skyline by VisitScotland, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

St Fillian's Cave

St Fillians Cave, Pittenweem by Petecope, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Eilean Donan:*


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

indiekid said:


> Aberdeen
> 
> 
> Aberdeen Skyline by VisitScotland, on Flickr


I think that is the best photo of Aberdeen that I've ever seen.... :cheers:


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> I think that is the best photo of Aberdeen that I've ever seen.... :cheers:


Thanks! Must bring back memories

Early Renaissance Palace, Stirling Castle

Stirling: Palace by Tom.Blackie, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

indiekid said:


> Aberdeen https://flic.kr/p/azFZaP Aberdeen Skyline by VisitScotland, on Flickr


Excellent shot. I'll have to go there and do some long exposures.


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Thermal Inversion over the Highlands.

Inversion - Loch Lomond by euan_pics, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

The City of Glasgow


Glasgow - 31-08-2013 by agcthoms, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

The island of Mull


Carsaig Telephone Box by Marlowpics/ Anna, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Fettes College, Edinburgh


Fettes College by Sh0rty, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My husband was very relieved to have escaped being sent here as a young boy. Fabulous sight though!

It's that Scottish baronial/French gothic style again....


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> My husband was very relieved to have escaped being sent here as a young boy. Fabulous sight though!
> 
> It's that Scottish baronial/French gothic style again....


Yeah I'm not a fan of exclusive schools and what they represent, but you know I'm a sucker for this style of building :tongue2:


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

The famous Glenfinnan Viaduct, completely dwarfed by its surroundings.


Glenfinnan Viaduct. by Badge McVid, on Flickr


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

^^ Completely & utterly mind-blowing. That honestly left me slack-jawed. God, I love this country's scenery.


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*A Scottish Morning by Justine Stuttard-Barker*









Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/missy_jussy/11565876883


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Traditional Scottish distilleries often have unique pagoda-like chimneys that act as ventilation. Strathisla is one of the most picturesque examples:

Strathisla distillery by alexandre.vingtier, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Portencross Castle, near West Kilbride, North Ayrshire.

from: VisitScotland


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Loch Leven, Scotland









Loch Leven, Scotland by mendhak via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Edinburgh










Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Edinburgh










Photo by: KLRK Photography via Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ranoch Moor










Photo from: Scotland


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Scott Monument, Edinburgh










Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Scotland, this is the main road of Isle of Skye (that on the left)....the one at the horizon is the famous Old Man of Storr mountain complex











Scotland by Moyan Brenn via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Gallery of Modern Art, Glasgow









Gallery of Modern Art by Jim Nix via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

My post for yesterday, July 15, 2014

Culzean Castle










Love GREAT Britain


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Arthur's Seat Edinburgh









Arthur's Seat Edinburgh by Abi Booth via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Edinburgh










Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Smoo Cave, Durness, Scotland









Secret Wonder by NMK Photography via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Castle gate, Aberdeen










Castle gate by Hussain Al-Ahmed via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Dunrobin Castle | Highlands

Photo by: David A. Esteban via visit Scotland


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

St. Andrews Cathedral Ruins, Scotland









St. Andrews Cathedral Ruins, Scotland by Daniel Peckham via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Fort William










Good Geography by Joe via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Isle of Skye*


Scotland - Isle of Skye by Max J R, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

:drool: Edinburgh is sooooo beautiful!!!











Photo from: Beautiful Edinburgh


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Storr*


The Old Man of Storr by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Glasgow Roman Catholic Cathedral









Glasgow RC Cathedral by Michael D Beckwith via flickr


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Glasgow University in the Snow by Benjamin Watt of Flickr*









Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminwatt/3273289154/​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Calanais Standing Stones, Isle of Lewis











Calanais Standing Stones, Scotland by Alex Berger via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Blà Bheinn, Isle of Skye*









torino071


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hutchison Street., Glasgow*











KLRK Photography​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Smoo Cave, Durness*











The Portal to Smoo Cave - Durness, Scotland by Alex Berger via flickr

​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Thurso Beach by Kieran Hamilton*









Link: http://www.kieranhamilton.org/2014/06/15/thurso-beach/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh*









Fragga


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Scotland - The Land of Contrasts by Alex Berger via flickr​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Glasgow Central Station Arch by Network Rail Ltd*









Link: http://www.networkrail.co.uk/aspx/11795.aspx


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kilt Rock and Mealt Waterfall, Isle of Skye*









Bathsheba 1


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Glasgow University Sunset*









Link: http://danielagnew.org/2012/07/07/the-ghosts-of-vanished-ideals/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Eyemouth*











Eyemouth by Jonathan Combe via flickr​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Wemyss Bay Station Concourse*









Link: http://stuartmcmillanmsp.blogspot.co.uk/2010/09/mcmillan-congratulates-friends-of.html


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Scottish Parliament Building, Edinburgh*



Scottish Parliament Building - Edinburgh (Scotland UK) by Meteorry, on Flickr​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Forth Road Bridge Sunset by Grant Ritchie of Flickr*









Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/grant_r/4897112604/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Carrbridge in the Cairngorms:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Loch Lomond Golf Club










by jsarcadia​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Glasgow*










merchant city & beyond by Graeme Maclean via flickr​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*The Three Sisters of Glencoe Pass by Elliot Newman*









Link: http://www.elliotnewman.com/limited-editions/glencoe-pass


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*a Rape field in Scotland*



Rape_Field2 by teuchter10, on Flickr

​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

*Glasgow from the Kilpatrick Hills by Martin Young of Flickr*









Link: https://www.flickr.com/photos/mynder85/14239828601/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Potterton, Aberdeen North*



Field of Gold (Explored) by OzzRod, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loch Eriboll*



Loch Eriboll, NW Scotland by OzzRod, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Smoo Cave Waterfall, Smoo*



Smoo Cave, Durness, North Scotland by reiver iron - RMDPhotos.co.uk, on Flickr

​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tobermory, Isle of Mull*









stato1


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dundee*



City of Dundee by B4bees, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Floors Castle, Kelso, Scotland*











Floors Castle (XVIIIe, XIXe), Kelso, Scottish Borders, Ecosse, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Edinburgh*









b.m.wexler


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*South Queensferry, West Lothian*











South Queensferry, West Lothian, Ecosse, Grande-Bretagne, Royaume-Uni. by Bernard Blanc via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Scotlandwell*



Scotlandwell Village. by B4bees, on Flickr​


----------



## AnimalsB4Humans (Jan 15, 2014)

Vintage Effect Sunset, The Shore in Leith


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kintail*




Horses in The Highlands (Glenshiel, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Auchallater*









Moyan_Brenn


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*BBC Scotland, Glasgow*



BBC Scotland by Jim Richmond, on Flickr

​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dean Village, Edinburgh*









marennoh


----------



## AnimalsB4Humans (Jan 15, 2014)

Long Exposure of the Sunset at the shore, Leith


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Buachaille Etive Mòr*









Katybun of Beverley


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Banchory*



Crathes by Jim Richmond, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Loch Etive, Cadderlie*



"The beautiful Loch Etive in the Scottish Highlands." Photo by Hazel Boyle, one of many members of "Scotland's Landscapes" group. by Flickr, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Neist Point, Isle of Skye*




Scotland - Isle of Skye - Neist Point by Zuugnap, on Flickr

​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*North Uist, Outer Hebrides*


North Uist, Outer Hebrides by OutdoorMonkey, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Isle of Harris, Scotland*


Isle of Harris. by clivephoto, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Isle of Skye*


Scotland Isle of Skye by Zuugnap, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Eileen Donan Sunset by Tracey Whitefoot, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glen Coe*









Hiking at Glencoe by blichb, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kinnoull Hill View, Perth*



Kinnoull Hill View 2012-05-27a by G Davidson, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Storr, Skye*









Old Man of Storr by blichb, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Devil's Staircase, West Highland Way*









Devil's Staircase by blichb, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Slioch & Scots Pines, Loch Maree*


Slioch & Scots Pines, Loch Maree by Douglas Griffin, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sumburgh Beach, Shetland*


Sumburgh Beach, Shetland by steven_kelly | www.steven-kelly.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Coulin und Beinn Eighe, Torridon*


Loch Coulin by Borderli, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Kinnaird Castle*



Scottish Alvis Day 2013 - House of Dun B by G Davidson, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Buachaille Etive Mòr*









Buachaille pano by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dornie,









http://1x.com/photo/43312


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Fanghorn, Isle of Lewis*









Fanghorn (Mangarstadh, Isle of Lewis) by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Killin, Monadhliath Mountains*


Loch Killin. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torridon, Wester Ross*


Torridon. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

There's a hole in the ground where the sky shows through by RoystonVasey, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torrin Beach*


Torrin Beach by Bathsheba 1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Edinburgh Castle from George Street.

Edinburgh Castle from George Street. by Richard Xe, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Troon, Ayrshire*


Ballast Bank Aurora 09-10-12 by MJSFerrier, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glencoe*









The Storm has passed by Grisley Two at Ipernity now, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Smoo Cave, Durness*


Smoo Cave, Durness, Sutherland, Scotland by iancowe, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ben A'an*


BenA'an 57 by Tikki Duw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finnieston Bridge, Glasgow, 

Finnieston Bridge by Leonard Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Loch Torridon:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Neist Point*


Neist Point - stormy & explored!! by OnlyEverOneJack, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Coire Ardair*


Coire Ardair, Creag Meagaidh by M3WJZ, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glaslyn*


Last light on Glaslyn by milesdavis1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ornsay Lighthouse by lifehappenstoyou, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Hope*









Loch Hope beckons by OzzRod, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Home


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Cill Chriosd, Isle of Skye*


Reeds Close Up - Loch Cill Chriosd - Skye by Peter Williams Photography Thanks for Over 835,000, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Oich*


Floating by Zuugnap, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Edinburgh Castle

Edinburgh Castle by Chris_Hoskins, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*View of Aberdeenshire*









LPOTY 2014 entry - White farmhouse, Aberdeenshire, Scotland by Graham Hobbs, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch A' Chlachain*


Loch A' Chlachain.. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Duich*


Loch Duich. by Gordie Broon., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Doon*


Loch Doon Stacked by MJSFerrier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lawre...uRC-q137T6-qWEPc4-qEmrx2-pZPE2A-qWKrKN-qEp5QT


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Burn of Lunklet, Shetland Islands*


Burn of Lunklet by WatscapePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Torrin, Isle of Skye*


Scotland Sept 2012 - Image 406 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Isle of Eigg*


Isle Of Eigg - Image 16 by www.bazpics.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Storr, Isle of Skye*


Waterfall and the Storr by Highlandscape, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loch Sgioport*


Loch Sgioport, South Uist by RPMacLean, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Glen Affric*


Sheiling with a View by Highlandscape, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

indiekid said:


> Glasgow Cathedral
> 
> cathedral precinct, Glasgow by Jake Faulkner, on Flickr


Exquisite. It looks like a vision.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Old Man of Storr, Skye*



The Old Man of Storr, Skye. by Marius Roman, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Stirling castle*



Stirling castle, Scotland, United Kingdom - Travel photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*View of Marsco mountain, Isle of Skye*



View of Marsco mountain, Isle of Skye, Scotland - Landscape photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr​


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Greenan Castle, Ayrshire


Greenan Castle by Derek Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Dunbeath


Dunbeath Castle (4) by Arjayempee, on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Loch Achray


Old_Church_Loch_Achray by greig davidson [ off-line due to ill health ], on Flickr


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Linlithgow


IMG_7599 by davemcnoodles59a, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A very nice thread.


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Glasgow


Mitchell Library by Nigel Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Glasgow*










by Jonasweb


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Sanday, Orkney*










by orudge


----------



## indiekid (Aug 19, 2008)

Arthur's Seat, Edinburgh (aka Fist of the First Men )


Arthur's Seat by neil roger, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Loch Arklet - Trossachs*










by *Iolair-Bhara*


----------

